# Swift Sundance shower tray, (not another one)



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have just purchased our first motorhome, a Swift Sundance 530LP. And are very pleased with the home after sorting out a few problems like the Omnistep that would not fold away on starting the engine and infact folded out and blew the fuse. The one problem I do have is the shower tray ( oh no not another shower tray thread I hear you say) the tray has a split in the drain channel and is leaking all over the van when used and has so much play it is obvious that the support is lacking underneath. My question is can I purchase a new tray for my home, a 2005 Sundance and if so from where? 

Is there any more problems that I am about to find. The build quality is not as bad as some make out on this forum, or am I still blinkered. 

Still we are looking forward to our first trip away in to the wilds of Scotland.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Shower tray*

Hello

These are available from any Swift Group dealer (caravans or motorhomes) If you go on our website you can find your nearest. www.swiftleisure.co.uk

You will need to give them the serial number of your vehicle for accurate identification

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Shower tray*

Hello

These are available from any Swift Group dealer (caravans or motorhomes) If you go on our website you can find your nearest. www.swiftleisure.co.uk

You will need to give them the serial number of your vehicle for accurate identification

Regards
Kath


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Crikey, Kath loves her work so much she's answered twice.......!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Bouncer

I dont even know how I managed to do that!

Kath


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Reply*



SwiftGroup said:


> Bouncer
> 
> I dont even know how I managed to do that!
> 
> Kath


Kath,

You hit the 'back' button! Software glitch and it posts twice.

Peter


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Kath for the "swift" reply I will find the vans number and contact the nearest dealer. 

Can you tell me the location of the serial number.


Thanks Again


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Build Number*

Manx

The serial number or vin number (last 8 digits only) can be found on a plate just inside the drivers door. Also your vin number is on any paperwork you have with the vehicle.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks kath

the one place I have not looked.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

yes indeed not another one I say, my sndance is back at swift as we speak having the rotten floor replaced .My shower tray has no less than 7 stress cracks in it and yes yo are correct there is no support under the tray or indeed the raised section under the wheel arch I overcame this problem by filling the underneath with expanding foam it has done the trick and the tray is nice and solid.Swift have looked at the shower tray and concluded that it is not a warranty issue.What can I do ?


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

yes indeed not another one I say, my sndance is back at swift as we speak having the rotten floor replaced .My shower tray has no less than 7 stress cracks in it and yes yo are correct there is no support under the tray or indeed the raised section under the wheel arch I overcame this problem by filling the underneath with expanding foam it has done the trick and the tray is nice and solid.Swift have looked at the shower tray and concluded that it is not a warranty issue.What can I do ?


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just ordered a shower tray from Discover in Chorley, very helpful young lady called Carol helped to identify our home and the required part. She needs a medal for patience. :lol: 

Shower tray is £205.75 a little expensive  but it is needed.

All I have to do now is fit it, a winter time task I think.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

phil4francoise said:


> yes indeed not another one I say, my sndance is back at swift as we speak having the rotten floor replaced .My shower tray has no less than 7 stress cracks in it and yes yo are correct there is no support under the tray or indeed the raised section under the wheel arch I overcame this problem by filling the underneath with expanding foam it has done the trick and the tray is nice and solid.Swift have looked at the shower tray and concluded that it is not a warranty issue.What can I do ?


If you look up the sales of goods act you will find that under European law any article you buy, motorhomes,TVs etc is covered under gaurantee for 6 years if you can prove there was an inherant fault. In your case you can prove that there was no support underneath the shower tray so i would think you have a good case. I recently had a repair done on my overhead cab roof because of an inherant fault a year after the gaurantee ran out.

RD


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

*Sower tray*

Bessacarr E560 2007. The bathroom and shower floor in our van flexes a lot there is certainly no support under it.I brought this to the attention of our dealer and his fitter and they both told me that it is O K. I checked two more E560s and they both had floors that flex.Are the bathroom floors in Swifts designed to move?I would have thought that in time this will cause them to crack.The floor in our previous van was solid. Ebby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Sower tray*



Ebby said:


> Bessacarr E560 2007. The bathroom and shower floor in our van flexes a lot there is certainly no support under it.


Almost the first thing we did was take out the very solid wooden duckboard from the shower area of our Bessacarr E530. We felt is was a disaster waiting to happen given that the floor of the shower feels quite flimsy and flexible.

We've replaced it with a piece of the foam rubber shower matting that you can get off the roll at camping accessory shops and sometimes Poundshops. This at least has a cushioning effect on the floor as well as being non-slip and warm to stand on- lighter too.

G


----------

